# Orish in Manila?



## dublin girl in manila (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi, Recently relocated to manila with work from dublin. Just wondering is there many other irish here and what sort of places do the irish expats hang out?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

well, I'm Irish, also Scotch, English, Welsh, German and Cherokee. My Irish, I'm a Plunkett descendant. Welcome to the Philippines.


----------



## dublin girl in manila (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi thanks! How you finding manila are u here long?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I live in Cavite Province, have been here 6 years, 4 months.


----------



## whataboutyou (Dec 14, 2013)

dublin girl in manila said:


> Hi thanks! How you finding manila are u here long?


Hi , im Irish and live in tagaytay, I dont go to Manila very often but when I do its usually to Makati to meet a friend thats passing through. Im in Philippines 3 years and like everywhere it has its good and bad points, Manila is a bit of a nightmare for driving around during the day and not one of my favourite cities but you can have a good night out there. If I were to live nearer to Manila it would probably be in Alabang or greenfield city Laguna. Welcome to Phils


----------

